# Live Music In Cyprus?



## Spike59 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi

In June of this year I am moving with my Partner to live and to work in Cyprus within the Offshore Financial Services industry on a long term basis.

My main interest outside work is performing music (50's style rock 'n' roll / rockabilly). I play Upright Bass (double bass) and I wondered if there are any bars that have open-mike nights for people to turn up and have a go. 

In the long term I would be looking to play in/start a Rock 'n' Roll band. I am an experienced player but not aiming to earn money from this - just looking to have a good time playing and to share it with others.:clap2:

Any info appreciated on the live music scene.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Spike, welcome to the forum. 

Yes there are bars that do open mike sessions. What area are you looking to move to?


----------



## Spike59 (Dec 2, 2009)

BabsM said:


> Hi Spike, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Yes there are bars that do open mike sessions. What area are you looking to move to?



Thanks for reply.

Will most likely be Paphos - just awaiting confirmation. If not it will be Limassol. We have Offices in both areas.


----------

